# Mount Vernon Monster



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My nephew had a buck stop by his treestand on Monday. He had gotten a photo on the trailcam I gave him but he was a little surprised when the buck actually showed up. Knew it was big but didn't expect this. 11 points 225 dressed. I think he needs to get a bigger jeep LOL.BTW Bret is 6' 180#


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice trophy, seems to be lot of them this year. I will be out all next week but I will be happy with a doe.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

leupy said:


> Very nice trophy, seems to be lot of them this year. I will be out all next week but I will be happy with a doe.


Good luck with your quest. A doe will probably taste better!


----------



## glassbass (Apr 19, 2011)

That is a super nice buck. If there is a down side, it would be that it's going to be pretty hard to top it. Congratulations.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice! That thing is a pig.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow! nice one!!

I'll bet he got some crazy looks on his drive home!!


----------



## Dukeboy17 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome deer. Nice job!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Skarfer said:


> Wow! nice one!!
> 
> I'll bet he got some crazy looks on his drive home!!


Yea he should have put on an oversize load flag....LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Heard from a friend that Peyton Hillis got one like this (maybe even bigger) recently. Supposed to be at the taxidermist in Parma.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

nice buck!

did peyton need a wheelchair to get to his stand with that sore hamstring?


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

> did peyton need a wheelchair to get to his stand with that sore hamstring?


That's what I was thinking. Sore hamstring my eye if he drug a beast like that out of the woods.

Nice buck!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great deer. Congratulations

You think if Peyton Hillis asked any of us to come drag his deer, we wouldn't? Bet he called for help.


----------

